# Desert Traveling Music



## Mike Marino (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just a simple underscore feel I worked on today. Probably not enough to really hold its own for two minutes but thought I would post it anyway. If nothing else the woodwind sound used is a children's recorder that I played in live myself. Anywho, have at it. Criticisms of all kinds welcomed:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102786526&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Mike,

good track. The percussion sounds very realistic and I really like the feeling of space and air, so I would say it's a great mix and composition.

Thanks for sharing.

Best,

Robin


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Robin!


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice work Mr Marino.

Love the atmosphere and the intruments.
/
What perc are you using.. it sounds real? :D


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks! Actually it's an interesting mix of percussion:

Stock Logic/garageband percussion (riq/darbuka)
NIs West Africa
...and a free member-made logdrum Kontakt instrument I got here at VI-C (timpani-esque sound)
a little bit of EQ and EW Spaces.

The only real instrument is the recorder.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 27, 2013)

Mike Marino @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Thanks! Actually it's an interesting mix of percussion:
> 
> Stock Logic/garageband percussion (riq/darbuka)
> NIs West Africa
> ...



Love this stuff. Great drum programming too.

Logic has some great stock stuff!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Sometimes that female vocals sounds a bit detuned, which to me gave it a disturbing feel in the sens where I can imagine a ritual around a circle of fire in the middle of the desert at night, which is great 
Love it


----------



## Resoded (Jul 28, 2013)

Love the drums Mike, great work.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice rhythmic feel. Good job!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for your positive feedback....and thank you for listening!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 30, 2013)

Tasty stuff, man.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Ian!


----------

